# gross sales, commissions or fees include HST?



## Booyahjoe (Mar 31, 2019)

Hi there, I'm just filing my taxes on ufile. So I have the gross amount from The Uber website, and I was just wondering, do I put that gross amount, along with the HST total in the line of "gross sales, commissions or fees?

Any help on this would be greatly appreciated, and thanks for your time!


----------

